# transfer label quality from CLothingLabels4U?



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

I contacted clothinglabels4u. They sent me a sample of their heat transfer label, which is what i am looking for but the quality was poor. I am looking for a label that will look good on dark colored fabrics. I don't want to see that transparent block of white on the neck of my tees. Does anyone have any insight on this topic? Has anyone ordered heat transfer labels from them? Is there a better source. I attached my logo below. 

Thanks,
J


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

J ~ I had my labels printed as plastisols. That way there is no 'background'.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you considered doing them with plastisol transfers? By ganging them on 1 transfer sheet, you can get the cost down to reasonable.

If you are doing light and dark shirts, it's probably best to make some in a light color for the dark items and some in a dark ink for the light garments. Or, a trick I sometimes use, is a two color transfer, dark ink with a white thin outline around all text and graphics. That way I can use the same transfers on both light and dark garments.


----------



## jcorron (May 1, 2007)

I would love to try out plastisol transfers. Any suggestions as to who I should source out? My screenprinting cost per label print was 83 cents. I would like be below that cost. 

thanks


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

jcorron said:


> I would love to try out plastisol transfers. Any suggestions as to who I should source out? My screenprinting cost per label print was 83 cents. I would like be below that cost.
> 
> thanks


I used First Edition for mine. I was able to fit 16-up on a 12x12 sheet. At a quantity of 50 sheets, the price per sheet is $1.29. So for about $65 I got 800 labels. That comes out to about 8¢ a label.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jcorron said:


> I would love to try out plastisol transfers. Any suggestions as to who I should source out? My screenprinting cost per label print was 83 cents. I would like be below that cost.
> 
> thanks


Lots of plastisol vendor sources recommended here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## cholt (Oct 3, 2007)

What do you do with the tag/label that is already on the shirt? If you tear it out, can't you still see pieces where it was originally sewn into the material? I'm wanting to heat press my label, but worried about the look from the old one.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cholt said:


> What do you do with the tag/label that is already on the shirt? If you tear it out, can't you still see pieces where it was originally sewn into the material? I'm wanting to heat press my label, but worried about the look from the old one.


More and more t-shirt brands are coming with tear-away labels that don't leave any residue.

There are also ways to remove the old tag (search other threads in this forum for advice removing existing labels).


----------



## Sheepsalt (Sep 12, 2007)

And don't forget that when re-labeling for retail sale, you still need the garment info on the label - care instructions, fiber, and country of origin.

IMHO, plastisol transfers or direct screen printing are definitely the ways to go if you want it printed inside the collar.


----------



## Labels (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey , This is Lisa from ClothingLabels4U.com and can you call me about those transfers so we can see what you did to make them work so poorly for you !!! I would really appreciate it !!

Lisa

ClothingLabels4U.com



jcorron said:


> I contacted clothinglabels4u. They sent me a sample of their heat transfer label, which is what i am looking for but the quality was poor. I am looking for a label that will look good on dark colored fabrics. I don't want to see that transparent block of white on the neck of my tees. Does anyone have any insight on this topic? Has anyone ordered heat transfer labels from them? Is there a better source. I attached my logo below.
> 
> Thanks,
> J


----------

